# Bangin Audi...Ur Content



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

Yummy.








http://www.bangetek.net/Audi/Audi.html


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (SuperGroove)*

That car is crackin, yo









It really doesn't get much yummier than that. Maybe yumyjagermiester needs to post some pics of the new silver yumymobile


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (billzcat1)*

could be an avant, that would make it a little sweeter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (SuperGroove)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (SuperGroove)*

That's pretty sweet, but I would like to see it about a 1" lower though


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (PerL)*

I'd like to see it 1" lower......in my driveway!


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (SuperGroove)*

those rims were made for that car


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (vedubya)*

Thats pretty low for a Ur car... mine isn't much lower and hits speed bumps all the time.








Nice car... I love black UrSs!


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (sirhc)*

i scrape everything with my front bumper...
and there are some speed bumps in boulder where I'm afraid I'll beach the audi on.
That said, I love my Bilstein Sports/Eibachs


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (SuperGroove)*

I have my 92 with the stock shorter springs, but not by that much, and it scraped yesterday a bit.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote »_stock shorter springs


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (sirhc)*

You could get lowered suspension as a factory option (almost all S4s had this)


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_You could get lowered suspension as a factory option (almost all S4s had this)

Not in the U.S, AFAIK.
I think Yumy has a 92, which did have stiffer and shorter springs than subsequent S4/S6s.
For some reason, there are people who'd rather buy the "shorter" OEM springs from Euro S4/S6s, than buy Bilsteins and Eibachs, regardless of the fact that Euro springs can go for as much as $400!


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (SuperGroove)*

Whats that you say? More pictures of hot Ur cars? Okie...








more to come...


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_That car is crackin, yo







Maybe yumyjagermiester needs to post some pics of the new silver yumymobile
















My lazy ass still hasn't gotten around to it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (yumyjagermiester)*


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (sirhc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirhc* »_Whats that you say? More pictures of hot Ur cars? Okie...








more to come...
 Thats it right there, that is absolute perfection


----------



## MLEKOC1 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (DubinBuffalo)*

damn that black one is the shtz what size are those rs6 rims i love those whells congrats on one clean audi


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (MLEKOC1)*

By default, the RS6 wheels are 19"


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Bangin Audi...Ur Content (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_By default, the RS6 wheels are 19"

yeah, but I'm pretty sure they're 18" replicas


----------

